# Apple Lumber?



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

I have been looking for some 1/2" thick apple from which to make a box. I've checked WoodFinder and none of the sites listed as carrying apple wood actually do so. I would even settle for apple veneer although that would not be my first choice.

Anyone here at LJ know where one might purchase 1/2 inch apple stock? Or any apple stock? I found one sawyer in upper NY state who will sell me 4BF for $60 but that seems awfully steep to this retired woodworker. Any help would be appreciated.

Jim


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

Check you local hardwood lumber supplier for either apple ply or baltic birch plywood, if you can actually use laminate. It is not your usual dog doo plywood but the material that drawer boxes and such are made of on some of your better cabinets for example. There are no voids on the edges when cut, and it is quite durable. 
This is assuming that you don't need actual apple wood for a particular reason . . .

Woodcraft (among others) sells small pieces (at a premium) but still reasonable compared to 15$/bf. A full sheet is a weird size, 60" x 60" and last time I bought it in 1/2" it I think it was about 30$/sheet which is 12 1/2 b.f. not that plywood is quoted that way . . . but to stick to that methodology, 2.40/b.f. a bit cheaper to be sure.

Why apple in particular?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.woodmagazine.com/materials-guide/lumber/sheet-goods-selector/?page=3
Unfortunately , Appleply contains NO Apple Lumber….which is what I believe that you are searching for…

http://www.hearnehardwoods.com/hardwoods/exotic_hardwoods/domestic_wood/apple_lumber/apple_wood.html?gclid=CJHD-v3Uj5cCFSUqHgodL2IJ_Q
hearne hardwoods stocks both European and Domestic Apple : ) Its rarity makes it expensive….it costs more than Bubinga does !!! I also didn't see any 1/2" stock listed , so you might have to resaw it yourself.


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

Mr. Crocket & Dusty,

While dining heartily on the omelet I have made from the egg on my face from my overly enthusiastic reply to the original post about apple wood and my suggestion of "apple ply" I heartily agree with Dusty that there is in fact no "apple" in apple ply. Even more embarrassing was the realization that once upon a time I knew this via an even earlier misunderstanding.

Some people never learn . . .


----------



## LeeinEdmonton (Aug 5, 2008)

Many years ago when I lived in Ontario my pal & I would drive about in the countryside checking out the apple orchards for dead trees. When we spotted a candidate we would approach the farmer to see if he would let us harvest it. Most did. Apple was as hard as a rock & we always had to file the chainsaw blade several times before we had the tree cut & stowed in the pickup truck. Have not handled apple wood since.


----------



## douglas2cats (Mar 31, 2008)

Have you tried eBay? I've seen it listed there on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

We'll have the mill back in the neighborhood soon. I've got a medium-sized apple tree that needs to come down. The butt log is only about 12" D and 4' long. I figure it may have some splating in it. There's 2 ~8" limbs that are ~8' long. I'll mill them as well. Won't know what the quality will be until it's milled.

Let me know what sizes you need so we can look into shipping. We don't normally ship but I may be able to talk my brother into making an exception. My only other concern is getting an order large enough to make it worthwhile. I'm in no hurry on this and have many logs I was planning on milling first. But if we can work a deal we'll work it in.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I've heard that apple is very hard and splits easily when drying which is probably why you can't find it so easily. Might be best to avoid it and opt for something else.


----------



## johnpoole (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.innernet.net/galleryofwood/pricelist.htm..

this price looks like a gift, even with shipping.. i have not ordered from this source so i can't vouch for the site. they have been on line for years


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Looked at Gallery of Wood and their apple looks nice and their prices are wonderful. But, they don't ship under 500bf, only pickup at their site- since they are in SW PA, that certainly lets me out up here in ME!

Jim


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

It's the best smoking wood for my smoker. Blkcherry


----------



## johnpoole (Nov 28, 2008)

not a short ride from sc either… 500 bf, a little more then i usually need at one time.. or need to pay for


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I noticed that the address that Johnpoole gave you has a price list and at the bottom they state that they ship wood samples for $1.50 each minimum 10. You might call back and see if the sample size would fit your needs.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Jim You might try Steve Wall Lumber They don't show Apple in their list of products, but since its a small supply item they might just have some and they ship all over the country.


----------



## johnpoole (Nov 28, 2008)

i don't know why i didn't think of wall lumber, he is always the first source i check if i can't find it local


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Got a response from Wall Lumber today - no apple!

Jim


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm still curious why apple in particular? Perhaps some of the L.J.s could suggest a workablity/appearance substitute, depending on its' particular use.


----------



## Lloyd_in_Mississauga (Dec 5, 2008)

I had a flowering crab apple on my front lawn that died and I got milled out to boards for scroll sawing. I made the mistake of getting them cut to 1/2" thick.

Apple twists and turns as it dries and really needs to be weighted very down well as it dried to try and keep it close to flat. Once it is dry, it really does not change much seasonally at all.

It is very hard, so trying to flatten the 1/2" boards with my planer yeilds only about 1/4" to 5/16" thick material and it still has chip out. A drum sander would work better for the final couple of passes to be able to keep more material but I do not have one. Each planer pass is done at less than a 1/32" cut and I have tried wetting the surface of the wood before a cut as well.

It is great looking stuff for small items as the wood is a variety of carmel colors ranging from reds to browns and an oil finish just makes that pop.

My wife has used almost all of it up though, so I am keeping an eye on my neighbours flowering crab apple tree to try and replenish my stock.

Lloyd


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Grumpy, you asked why apple in particular. A couple of reasons

(1) sentimentality: when I was growing up, we had wild apple trees all over a large granite quarry hill behind our house. That hill is where I played, learned to ski, learned about the outdoors; I knew where every apple tree that provided good apples was located , every raspberry & blackberry bush, where the strawberries were to be found, rhubarb patches - all of nature's produce. I spent many an summer afternoon sitting under an apple tree reading or thinking.

(2) Apple is just a very pretty wood in my eyes.

And if I can ever find some American Elm priced reasonably, I'll want to get some of that because of a large elm tree we had in our front yard that provided shade on hot summer days and a gathering place for family and friends in the neighborhood.

Looks like American Elm and Apple are about as rare as hen's teeth!

Jim


----------



## csaw (May 13, 2008)

did you try www.bellforestproducts.com?


----------



## LastMango (May 4, 2010)

Did you ever find what you were looking for? If not, PM me and I may be able to help you out a bit.


----------



## uffitze (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry to gloat Jim, but I've got a good sized apple tree milled and drying right now. If you were near the other Portland, I might be convinced to sell a little bit (for the right price of course).


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I have a few apple logs, but they still need to be resawed to boards…located in MA, if you're up for a drive - let me know.


----------



## Des (May 4, 2010)

I've actually got a fair amount of applewood….know its been awhile since you posted this, but…..let me know if your still interested.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

No, I never did find any apple wood. One guy, on another forum, offered me some for $60 a square foot - that seemed a bit unreasonable. What I'm looking for is a piece 36-48 inches long, 6 inches wide, 1/2 inch thick, S4S. Price needs to be reasonable as I'm retired with not a lot of $$$.

Jim


----------



## KTC (Oct 9, 2013)

http://keweenawtrading.com/from-nature


----------

